# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Πρόβλημα ηχείου

## Tasos44

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα, θα ήθελα κάποια βοήθεια με το ηχοσυστημα του αυτοκινήτου μου. Έχω το Alpine CDA-9835 με ενισχυτή SENCOR SCA-4000 και έναν KICKER KX 400.1 για το υπογουφερ από το '03 ή '04 μέχρι πριν από 1εβδομάδα δούλευε κανονικά ώσπου άρχισε να κάνει διακοπές καμία φορά σκασίματα , να παίζει χαμηλότερα ή και καθόλου το ηχείο εμπρός αριστερά, έλεγξα τα καλώδια μήπως και έχει καμιά διακοπή η κάνει πουθενά σώμα με το σασί και δεν φαίνεται τίποτα! Αν ανεβάσω την ένταση πάνω από το 12 παίζει για καμιά εβδομάδα και μετά πάλι τα ίδια!! Καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει; 
Επίσης διάβασα εδώ ότι οι ενισχυτές και η πηγή θέλουν σώμα γείωση, για πιο λόγο εγώ από τότε που έκανα την εγκατάσταση δεν τα γείωσα τα έδωσα από το (-)τις μπαταρίας και δουλεύει κανονικά!

----------


## AKHS

Μάλλον είναι ψυχρές κολλήσεις μέσα στον ενισχυτή σου. Το σωστό είναι να πάρεις το - από μια γείωση έτσι είναι δομημένο όλο το ηλεκτρικό συστημα του αυτοκινητου θα σου ήταν και ποοιο εύκολο στην εγκατλασταση έτσι

----------


## Tasos44

Μάλιστα αλλά σε ποιον ενισχυτή του Alpine ή του τελικού;

----------


## ultra

Το (-) της μπαταριας ειναι και η γειωση του αυτοκινητου, δεν χρειαζοταν να τραβηξεις τοσο μακρυ καλωδιο. Αν ειναι τοποθετημενος στο πορτ μπαγκαζ, μπορουσες να τον γειωσεις σε μια απο τις μεγαλες περαστες βιδες που κρατανε το καθισμα.
Λογικα, στον kicker ειναι το προβλημα.  Αν εχεις τα βασικα (τροφοδοτικο παγκου, πολυμετρο), και καμμια φωτογραφια απο τα εντοσθια του,  μπορω να σε βοηθησω απο εδω.

----------


## Tasos44

Στον SENCOR θα εννοείς αυτός είναι ο 4καναλος! Έψαξα στο ίντερνετ μπας και βρω service manual αλλά δεν μπόρεσα τροφοδοτικό έχω ένα αλλά είναι 5Α κάνει; Για φώτο από Δευτέρα να τον ανοίξω το πρωί και θα βγάλω
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις πληροφορίες σας ελπίζω να βρω άκρη τελικά!!

----------


## ultra

5Α στα 12V ειναι μια χαρα. 
Βγαλε φωτογραφιες και το κοιταμε απο βδομαδα.

----------


## Dbnn

Καθαρισε τα rca σου αρχικα και την γειωση του ενισχυτη sencor. 
Τα rca και απο την πηγη και απο τον ενισχυτη.

Επισης επιβεβαιωσε πως στον χωρο που ειναι οι ενισχυτες δεν υπαρχει αρκετη υγρασια ωστε να κολυμπανε ολα.

----------


## Tasos44

Στο πορτμπαγκαζ δεν έχει υγρασία το κοίταξα για τα rca θα δω αύριο αν και από ότι θυμάμαι φαίνονται καθαρά γιατί τα είδα όταν έλεγξα τα καλώδια!Το αμάξι είναι το corolla E12 hatchback και τα μπροστά ηχεία είναι crunch drive series DS-6.2C 150W τα πίσω blaunpunkt velocity VX 170.2 120W υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα το μπροστά ηχείο; :-/

----------


## Dbnn

Ολα πιθανα ειναι φιλε μου.... Κανε σκατζα τα ηχεια στις εξοδους του ενισχυτη. Το αριστερο στο δεξι και το δεξι στο αριστερο.. Αν το προβλημα μεταφερθει δεξια τοτε ειναι βλαβη η πηγης η ενισχυτη. Αν παραμεινει αριστερα το προβλημα, η ηχειο ειναι η φθαρμενο καλωδιο που ακουμπαει στο σασι....

----------


## Tasos44

Άλλαξα το δεξί με το αριστερό και δεν παίζει το δεξί ! Επίσης όταν κόβει ο ήχος και μετράω με το πολυμετρο μου δείχνει 003 mV και όταν επανέρχεται έχει 025 mV τι φταίει;

----------


## Tasos44

> Άλλαξα το δεξί με το αριστερό και δεν παίζει το δεξί ! Επίσης όταν κόβει ο ήχος και μετράω με το πολυμετρο μου δείχνει 003 mV και όταν επανέρχεται έχει 025 mV τι φταίει;



DSC_0393.jpgDSC_0394.jpgDSC_0395.jpgDSC_0396.jpgDSC_0397.jpgDSC_0398.jpg

----------


## ultra

Ποια ειναι το καναλι(α) που κανει τις διακοπες?
Αν μπορεις βγαλτο μονο του μια φωτογραφια.

----------


## Tasos44

> Ποια ειναι το καναλι(α) που κανει τις διακοπες?
> Αν μπορεις βγαλτο μονο του μια φωτογραφια.



Το αριστερό μπροστά είναι

----------


## ultra

οκ, βγαλτο μια φωτογραφια να το βλεπουμε.
Συνεδεσε τον ενισχυτη σου στο τροφοδοτικο και δωσε 12V στην επαφη remote για να αναψει.
Αν μπορεις επισης, συνεδεσε και μια πηγη ηχου στα RCA. 
Οταν δουλεψεις ολους τους διακοπτες/ποτενσιομετρα, μηπως εχει εξοδο το μπρος αριστερο καναλι ?

----------


## Tasos44

Καλημέρα σύνδεσα τον ενισχυτή στα 12V πηγή δεν έβαλα δεν έχω καμία πρόχειρη σύνδεσα στην έξοδο που έκανε διακοπές ένα ηχείο γύρισα τα ποτενσιομετρα και δεν έκανε τίποτα μόνο με το crossover όταν έκανα αλλαγή από Hpf σε lpf ακούγεται ένα ξύσιμο κατά τα άλλα δεν ακούγεται τίποτα αύριο θα συνδέσω και ήχο στα rca! Έτσι όπως είναι μπορώ να μετρήσω κάτι;DSC_0410.jpgDSC_0411.jpgDSC_0412.jpgDSC_0413.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλημέρα πηγή δεν έβαλα δεν έχω καμία πρόχειρη



Σε παρόμοιες πρόχειρες καταστάσεις,  βρίσκω ένα καλωδιακι από καρφί σε rca και παίζω με το κινητό 


Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Tasos44

Το σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν έχω το καλώδιο μαζί!

----------


## ultra

Χωρις σημα στον ενισχυτη, ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικο να μην ακουσεις κατι.
Δοκιμασε με σημα, και τα λεμε.
Μην δυναμωσεις πολυ, μια και ολα ειναι εκτος ψυκτρας.

----------


## AKHS

Άλλαξε τους 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς στην τρίτη φωτογραφία τους βλεπω ότι μάλλον την άκουσαν

----------


## Tasos44

Καλησπέρα έβαλα είσοδο στα rca το αριστερό κανάλι παίζει πιο χαμηλά και όταν βάζω η βγάζω το αριστερό rca της εισόδου ήχου βραχυκλωνει το τροφοδοτικό!! Τι γίνεται;

----------


## ultra

Κοιταξε το σημειο που ειναι κολημενος ο κοννεκτορας των RCA στην πλακετα, μηπως εχει κοπει καποια κολληση.
Σε δευτερο χρονο, χωρις κανενα μεγαφωνο συνδεδεμενο στο καναλι, μετρησε με το πολυμετρο σου (στην θεση DC Volts) μεταξυ της γειωσης του τροφοδοτικου σου και της εξοδου του καναλιου. Υπαρχει ταση DC μεγαλυτερη απο 0.5 V  ?

----------


## Tasos44

Τα rca οι κολλήσεις φαίνεται OK στο πολυμετρο σε πια σκάλα 20V ή 200mV;
Το βραχυκλωμα το κάνει όταν έχω ηχείο συνδεδεμένο!

----------


## ultra

Bαλτο στην κλιμακα των 20V.
Aν δεν εχεις ταση DC στην εξοδο, δοκιμασε να βαλεις το μεγαφωνο χωρις το RCA

----------


## Tasos44

Στα 20V DC έχει δεξιά 0.01και αριστερά 0.03
Σε 200mV δεξιά 08.0 και αριστερά  18.0

----------


## ultra

To προβληματικο καναλι ειναι το αριστερο, ετσι?
Αν βαλεις το μεγαφωνο χωρις σημα σε αυτο το καναλι, τι γινεται?

----------


## Tasos44

Ναι το αριστερό! Έχει λίγο περισσότερο βόμβο από το δεξί

----------


## ultra

Εχει βομβο οταν συνδεεις το μεγαφωνο χωρις σημα?
Βγαλε και μια φωτογραφια το καναλι, σου το ζητησα πιο πριν.

----------


## Tasos44

Ναι έχει λίγο. Το καναλι πιο εννοείς εκεί που συνδέονται τα ηχεία; Γιατί αν λες για τους τελικούς δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα τρανζίστορ γιαυτό έψαχνα service manual μπας και βρω κάτι!!
DSC_0414.jpg

----------


## Dbnn

Φιλε Τασο, χωρις παρεξηγηση αλλα μηπως να πας σε ενα τεχικο γιατι θα το στειλεις το μηχανημα; δεν ειναι κολλησεις ουτε οι μεγαλοι πυκνωτες το προβλημα σου. Ειναι πολυ απλη η βλαβη του αλλα δεν μπορεις να το επισκευασεις γιατι δεν εχεις την απαραιτητη πειρα.

----------


## Tasos44

Είπα μήπως βρω καμία άκρη μόνος η με λίγη βοήθεια αλλά από ότι φαίνεται μάλλον θα θέλει ηλεκτρονικό!

----------


## Dbnn

Δεν είναι κάτι που στοιχίζει, ούτε θα βρείς κάποιο service manual καθότι η συνταγή είναι ΊΔΙΑ σε αυτά τα μηχανήματα.
Είναι προιόν φασόν ο ενισχυτής σου. Μπορώ να σου αναφέρω άλλους 30 ενισχυτές με το ίδιο κύκλωμα με κάτι μικροαλλαγές βέβαια.

Καθάρισε αρχικά όλα τα ποτενσιόμετρα που έχει ο ενισχυτής καθώς και ότι διακόπτη έχει με σπρέι επαφών *(χωρίς λάδι)* και ΠΟΛΥ αέρα.
Ακολούθησε το σήμα που έρχεται απο τα RCA, θα καταλήξει σε κάτι τελεστικούς τύπου TL072, NE5532 κλπ. Άλλαξέ τους, είναι φθηνοί. Σου λεω να τους αλλάξεις καθώς φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχεις όργανα παλμογράφο, γεννήτρια κλπ να ακολουθήσεις το σήμα να δεις που αρχίζει και χάνεται.

Και τέλος ότι *ηλεκτρολυτικό* *πυκνωτή μικρό* βρείς μεσα στο μηχάνημα άλλαξέ τον. *Όλους εκτός απο τους μεγάλους.* Οι μεγάλοι σπάνια χαλάνε.

Εφόσον στις εξόδους του τελικού δεν έχεις DC πάνω απο 200mV δεν έχει πρόβλημα ο τελικός παρά μόνο ο προενισχυτής του.

Υπόψιν, μόλις τον ξανα-ανάψεις τα τρανζίστορ και τα μοσφετ του τροφοδοτικού *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΙΔΩΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΚΤΡΑ.
*Ποτέ δεν ανάβουμε ενα μηχάνημα ούτε για ενα δευτερόλεπτο χωρίς να έχουμε βιδώσει τα τρανζίστορς στις ψύκτρες τους.

Αν νιώθεις οτι πελαγώνεις ή δεν μπορείς δεν είναι ντροπή να πας το μηχάνημα σε εναν τεχνικό. Δεν στο είπα πρίν κακοπροαίρετα.

----------


## Tasos44

Δεν πειράζει κατάλαβα πώς το είπες υπολογιζα ότι θα ήταν κάτι που βρίσκεται εύκολα αλλά αν θέλει παλμογραφο κτλ δε νομίζω να βρω κάτι! Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, ηλεκτρολόγος είμαι  :Smile:  οπότε θα το πάω σε τεχνικό να το δει! Ευχαριστώ πάντως όλους για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## ultra

Μια και εδω ειναι δημοσιο φορουμ οπου ο καθενας μπορει να γραφει τις αποψεις του, 
δεν με πειραζει καθολου να γραφονται προτασεις σε θεμα που εχω αποφασισει να βοηθησω
μια και εχω ξεπερασει τις 2000 επισκευες ενισχυτων αυτοκινητου. Μια απλη αναζητηση στο φορουμ,
θα δειξει οτι εχω βοηθησει on line να επισκευαστους 5-6-7 ενισχυτες.
Αρκει ομως τα γραφομενα να βγαζουν νοημα.
Πχ Οταν αυτος ο ενισχυτης εχει ενα τροφοδοτικο με 4 ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες για ολα τα καναλια,
πως ειναι δυνατον να ευθυνονται αυτοι οι πυκνωτες για το ενα και μοναδικο καναλι που δεν λειτουργει ?

Στην συνεχεια διαφωνω με την αποψη του Δημητρη παραπανω οτι οταν κατι δεν δουλευει, 
αρχιζουμε μεθοδους τυπου "σκουπας" και αλλαζουμε οτι βρεθει μπροστα μας.
Δεν γινονται ετσι οι επισκευες....
Επισης, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την θεωρια οτι ενας προενισχυτης που τροφοδοτειται συνηθως με +/-15V ευθυνεται
για DC offset εως 200mV, και οτι αν εχουμε παραπανω offset, προερχεται απο τον τελικο ενισχυτη....
Μπορεις να το αιτιολογησεις αυτο ?

Τελος, διαφωνω με την αποψη οτι ολα πρεπει να ειναι βιδωμενα στην ψυκτρα προτου γινει δοκιμη.
Εξ αλλου, το εκανε αυτο ο Τασος, και δεν καηκε τιποτα.
Δεν ειναι δυνατον να βιδωνουμε την πλακετα στην ψυκτρα καθε φορα που αλλαζουμε κατι σε εναν ενισχυτη και θελουμε να τον δοκιμασουμε.
Κατι λαθος εχεις καταλαβει σχετικα.

----------

mikemtb (07-12-16), 

picdev (06-12-16)

----------

